# Opening an account with An Post - aaaaaargh



## zag (16 Nov 2009)

Do An Post not want money any more ?  I know they have to comply with money laundering legislation, but it looks like they are taking a very, very strict line these days.  I would have thought there was more of a problem with running out of money than money laundering in the current environment.

I just went to buy some savings certificates and savings bonds for my kids.  I thought I had all the 'i's dotted and the 't's crossed.  I had the form filled out, the kids RSI numbers entered, their savings accounts (with An Post) referenced on the form, everything done as far as I knew.

When I went to the Post Office I was asked for the documentation . . . passport, household bills, etc . . .  I said these guys aren't going to have household bills for the next 10 years and was told I needed my household bills and their passport.  Even though they have already been identified (they have An Post savings accounts) fully previously ?  Apparently this doesn't count any more.

So, I now have to return with the two kids, their passports & my own household bill.  And what exactly will this prove ?  Nothing.  It will 'prove' that I live at my address.  It will not prove that they live there.  It will prove that mini-zag #2 looks nothing like he did 8 years ago in his passport photo.  Incidentally, the form I picked up at the Post Office just says that existing customers need to provide details of their existing account number but the people behind the counter said it had changed recently.

This is just plain crazy.  Paperwork gone mad.  This is exactly why I put no money with An Post over the last few years.  Now that their rates beat anything else on the market I will probably have to do whatever they demand next, but if they add in a random condition about queueing up in my jocks (about as relevant as having one of my household bills) I think I'll revert to Anglo . . .

I know that a lot of people have stopped buying Prize Bonds as presents for nieces, nephews, children, etc . . . because there is no possible way they can provide documentation for someone aged only a few days or someone who they are buying a present for.

z


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2009)

I remember a friend of mine having problems with an An Post account when she wanted to withdraw money a couple of years ago - she was asked for 2 forms of photo ID (not the more usual, 2 forms of ID, one to be a photo ID).  As she doesn't drive, she could only produce a passport and her work ID....the work ID wasn't accepted and she had to go through all sorts of rigmarole to get her money (she didn't get the money there and then, but had to wait on a cheque to be sent to her if I recall).

Next time it happened (and yes, it happened again), she closed the account.

This was pre-PostBank days.


----------



## bullworth (19 Nov 2009)

I was planning to buy some prize bonds for my new baby cousin. 

Will just my own ID be sufficient ? Is it going to be a difficult thing to do ?

I dont want to have to ask my relatives for ID info /rsi numbers etc for the 

baby. I just want to buy the bond in the babys' name.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Nov 2009)

Prize bonds can be bought online without any fuss. Just google prize bonds and you will be guided through very smoothly.


----------



## bullworth (20 Nov 2009)

Thx Oldtimer. This thread had me worried


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2009)

I went to the local PO with my 9yo 5 months ago to open an account in his name. I found out beforehand what was needed and brought it with me. We were in and out in 10 minutes.

Should there have been drama  ?


----------



## oldtimer (20 Nov 2009)

Yes, like TarfHead, I have done a lot of transactions at my post-office and never had a problem. I did as TarfHead said, rang An Post first on their freephone number 1800 305060, asked what documentation was needed and went to post-office fully equipped. Never had any problem.


----------



## zag (20 Nov 2009)

yeah,yeah . . .

I too went to the post office myself in advance and I took a copy of the application form and read it and complied with all the requirements on the form.

Then they changed the rules.  My crystal ball was broken that day.

z


----------

